# Door Sills... 2016.5



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

Okay. I am searching for door sill plates. Anyone know if the Gen 1 sills will work on the Gen 2. I can only seem to find ones for a Gen 1.


----------



## spazmattik (Sep 7, 2016)

did you find them?

Interior - All New Cruze - 2016 - Chevrolet - 2016 Cruze Illuminated Door Sill Plates - 2016 Cruze


----------



## HankP (Oct 25, 2016)

Interior - Cruze - 2017 - Chevrolet - 2017 Cruze Premium All-Weather Front and Rear Floor Mats Black


----------

